# Does this happen to you?



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes....exactly the same for me, can't explain why but I think it has to do with stance...


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Take all of the change out of one pocket and divide it evenly with the other pocket. Sorry...i just watched the show Tin-Cup, for the 10th time.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

i was having the same problem, and someone told me to look back and shuffle my feet between arrows. seems to work.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Does this happen*

I shot in my first double 300 Saturday and tried a few of these things. 1, Changing feet position didn't seem to help much. 2. I divided up the change with equal amounts in both pockets, didn't help either. 3. I took more time between shots, resting at least 20 seconds between shot and nocking another arrow and this seemed to help. I also shot target 1, 3 then 2. I shot 285 first round with 7x, second was a 287 with 15x. Pulling a shot after 6x's in a row to a 7 didn't help nor did the two 8's and a few 9's. Overall I felt ok and learned a lot. For one, I need more practice! I had a ball though and am looking forward to my next one.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

One of the first rules of shooting I ever learned was NEVER MOVE YOUR FEET AFTER YOU HAVE SET YOURSELF.

In addition, you "tune your drawlength to your stance and your stance to your drawlength." Your stance should NOT be changing between shots during an end (shot to shot), let alone from end to end.

I think most everyone will have a bit different "pattern" from one of the spots to the other....and that "pattern" can and will change from session to session too.

Changing your shooting order? Just a bandaid, IMHO. So tonite you are shooting a bad shot on target 1 so your shoot your first arrow to target 2 for your first arrow. then tomorrow you shoot a bad shot on #2 with your first shot, so move to #3 for your first shot. Then next time...you are back to #1 on your first shot again...Always changing something and changing your routine????

That is an extra arrow during an end, or on Vegas...shooting two arrows into one spot...just waiting to happen, IMHO.

You are NOT the same every single time you shoot, so, personally, like I stated earlier, changing which spot you shoot first is a "bandaid" at best.

Moving your feet between shots is risky business, IMHO, since once again, you are changing something from shot to shot during an end...and probably NEVER DO establish "Proper and repeatable" foot positioning...not good, IMHO.

If you are expecting to shoot dead center on every spot, every time you shoot for practice or for score, then it is a fantasy world....ain't gonna happen.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

put your feet in the same place all the time. Turn from the waist tto aim at the targets. Not from the shoulders.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

When one spot starts getting a whole where you dont want one CHANGE YOUR TARGET. If the same patteren happenes night after night try and change knocks or twist knocks just a touch.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

field14 said:


> One of the first rules of shooting I ever learned was NEVER MOVE YOUR FEET AFTER YOU HAVE SET YOURSELF.
> 
> In addition, you "tune your drawlength to your stance and your stance to your drawlength." Your stance should NOT be changing between shots during an end (shot to shot), let alone from end to end.
> 
> ...


i guess i wasnt specific enough....

i move my feet, only to reset and shoot each arrow as though it were the first.

YES, your routine should be consistant, i put my bow in the same spot on the rack every time, to the left, theres lots of things you can be anal about in your routine, mine is starting fresh for every shot. i shoot on a league that is 1/3 pro shooters, mathews/hoyt factory staffers, 3-d world champions, vegas shoot-off veterans, certified coaches, etc. etc....and my team is in first place with all p.s.e.'s even...so i think i'll keep doing what i do, start fresh with each arrow, shoot the release instead of the pin, push and pull, and not fling my release hand back in some fake wanna be follow thru...:mg:

if you wanna be a tight butt and take the fun out of archery, goshoot the korean style, i'll buy your equipment off e-bay next year when you quit cause its no fun anymore. :secret:

i feel better.
this post was not intended to insult anyone or critisize your ways, just an expression that may help out someone along the way.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mastermind1769 said:


> i guess i wasnt specific enough....
> 
> i move my feet, only to reset and shoot each arrow as though it were the first.
> 
> ...


Well, in my case, you won't buy MY equipment off E-bay, cuz I don't SELL on E-bay...and when I do sell equipment...it is to move it out of my collection...to make room for the NEW equipment....
If I would have quit when it wasn't fun anymore...it would have been 10 years ago when heart surgery left me with an uncontrollable tremor in my left hand, and took me from the near the top of the heap to the very bottom of the pits. I fought this for 10 years and only recently went back to left handed shooting after shooting right handed for 25 of my 50 years of shooting a bow. Now, after that 25 year hiatus from shooting left handed...I"m forced back to the "dark side" of the bow, and shooting better than I have in ten years...after only 8 weeks of off and on shooting. And yepper...I don't move my feet or body across my shooting lane either, hahaha. But then again, the only shooting style that I haven't shot 300 BOTH right or left handed is with a recurve bow and fingers ....Just never got steady enough at the RIGHT handed recurve and fingers (FITA style) routine, since I tried this after the tremor started. 

Being "tight butt" and offering an opinion of what works for tons of people...are two different things.... MOST shooters don't shuffle their feet from shot to shot and start over shot to shot...If it works for you, then fine...but....it doesn't work for most people.

Yours, as you said is just one more technique to try, with the added caution that you re-set exactly and THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING when you do it...perhaps...but moving the feet between shots has NEVER worked for me, so...you do it that way, and I'll continue to offer my opinion that perhaps by moving across the shooting lane from shot to shot...a person changes their body alignment AND foot positioning so much that it is NEVER consistent.

And "tight butt" or not...the KOREANS right now, recurve-wise, are kicking everyone in the world's butts big time.

I'll still continue to coach people to stay put between shots once they've assumed their learned stance and only mess with it when they realize that they've mis-positioned themselves or been forced to move because the person next to them infringed or pressed the limits of their 24" of line space because those people move across their lane every shot.

Whatever works, I guess....just passing on the "cardinal rule" as I was taught by the experts some 45 years ago, is all. We still shoot the same distances on FITA, Field, NFAA, and Vegas.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

make sure you are pulling straight back on the release, find a spot behind you and act like you are wanting to hit that spot with your hand each shot


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

field14 said:


> Being "tight butt" and offering an opinion of what works for tons of people...are two different things.... MOST shooters don't shuffle their feet from shot to shot and start over shot to shot...If it works for you, then fine...but....it doesn't work for most people.
> 
> Yours, as you said is just one more technique to try, with the added caution that you re-set exactly and THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING when you do it...perhaps...but moving the feet between shots has NEVER worked for me, so...you do it that way, and I'll continue to offer my opinion that perhaps by moving across the shooting lane from shot to shot...a person changes their body alignment AND foot positioning so much that it is NEVER consistent.
> 
> ...


just giving the guy something else to try, and once again, to clarify, when i say "step back" its more mental than physical, although i do lean more on my back leg, being my right, as i'm right handed, for a moment to collect my thoughts and process, not so much as to disturb others on the line, just a re distribution of weight for a moment, reset my left foot and begin theprocess again.
oh, and the selling stuff on ebay was a vent, not directed at u, i appologize.:darkbeer: have one on me.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm not a pro by any means, but I do shoot on a local indoor league. Highest score was 583...but average is about 575...

Anyhow, I know exactly what your talking about...but for me it varies. I mean I either anyalate the #1 or #2 spot and group average 9 or 10 on the third. I told the shop owner he must have magnets in his bales because when I'm shooting I like that no latter how the shot felt it hits the same exact spot (usually the x in the ten ring).

It is the strangest thing...I think it's perifial vision or some sort of mental thing when you shoot insanely accurat at one spot and then have a bunch of line cutter 9's or 10's on the other ones for 20 rounds...very wierd but comon.


----------

